# Fm2



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys 
I am married to a Mexican citizen, and will be moving to PV in September by plane. I noticed on rollybrook's website that I needed to get a fm2. Are they available at the airport? If not, how do I go about getting one?
Thank you
-Tosha


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't have to get an FM2 ... you can apply for an FM3. You will get an FMM (tourist visa) from the airline that will be stamped at the Vallarta airport. The FMM is good for 6 months and within that time you can apply for either an FM2 or FM3. FM2 is the route for people that want to become citizens. FM3 is for people that just want to live here.

You visit the local immigration office in Vallarta for either an FM2 or 3


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok great thank you so much.
Would you happen to know the costs of getting an fm2/fm3?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Fm3 requires a monthly income of about $1300us and costs about $1300 pesos a year to buy/renew. A lazy answer for FM2 is double both of the FM3 requirements


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

if you plan to live here you can go with FM2 and then get something like a green card in the US and you do not need to become mexican.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok great, that's what I was wondering about, am I able to work on the fm2? And I heard that if I am married to a Mexican national I don't have to worry about a base income for myself that it will just go off of my husband. Is this correct?


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Lsanchez124 said:


> Ok great, that's what I was wondering about, am I able to work on the fm2? And I heard that if I am married to a Mexican national I don't have to worry about a base income for myself that it will just go off of my husband. Is this correct?


When you arrive at the airport, they will issue you a FMM, which should allow you in the country for 6 months. You will want to go to your nearest INM office to change your visa once you get settled in.

As long as you are legally married to a mexican citizen, you can apply for an Inmigrante Familiar visa. That visa will allow you to live in Mexico under the economic support of your spouse. As long as he can show that he can support you financially and that you two live in the same home, you should be approved. They will require him to sign a letter attesting to this. 

You will be allowed to work, but have the obligation to notify INM within 30 days of your start/end of any job.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Should I hire an attorney for this process.? I believe I have all the necessary documents i.e. Apostles


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Birth cert., passports, etc. Im not sure if i should do it myself or not. Is the cost really around $260 then? (referring to the cost post) And thank you very informative. 

Sry about the two posts, I accidentally sent the first one before I finished...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Lsanchez124 said:


> Should I hire an attorney for this process.? I believe I have all the necessary documents i.e. Apostles


Since you are married to a Mexican national, take all your documents and your spouse to the INM office and ask if you have everything or need something more. This is an easy process, but may require footwork to gather all the necessary document. This is something you can do without a lawyer.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You might want to try a Vallarta message board like this. More people that have been thru the process there. Immigration offices around Mexico differ in their user friendliness and their interpretation of the rules. I would say save the money for a lawyer and go with your husdand

All Vallarta Message Board for Puerto Vallarta, Mexico Forums


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

kazslo said:


> You will be allowed to work, but have the obligation to notify INM within 30 days of your start/end of any job.


This will not necessarily be the case; it was not my experience. I got an FM2 under economic support of my Mexican spouse and it specifically said that I was not allowed to work. 

Later, when I had a chance to work, I had to make a separate application to get my visa changed to have permission to work.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any work done in Mexico, even volunteer or otherwise unpaid, will require INM permission to be granted on your visa.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

sparks said:


> You might want to try a Vallarta message board like this. More people that have been thru the process there. Immigration offices around Mexico differ in their user friendliness and their interpretation of the rules. I would say save the money for a lawyer and go with your husdand
> 
> All Vallarta Message Board for Puerto Vallarta, Mexico Forums


Great forum thanks 

So am I able to work without permission after I get citizenship?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well just when we get used to the FMM,FM2 and FM3 the president of Mexico signed a new law covering immigration last night ...new catagories are
Visitante (6 kinds) 
Residente temporario (2 Kinds) All No Inmigrante and Inmigrantes 
Residente Permanente (1Kind) Inmigrados ....here we go again


----------

